# Any Other Hobbies?



## Ash in Perth (17/6/06)

I know every one on here is primarily a beer nut but does any one have any other interesting hobbies?

When im not at uni or brewing im looking after all my pets. I have fish, frogs, a lizard, dogs, a tarantula and a one-eyed eel (not a joke). My house can be like a zoo sometimes.


----------



## mika (17/6/06)

I also partcipate in clay target shooting (Field and Game style) and help on with a mates race car for gravel and tarmac rallies.
Thinking about Model Aricraft flying at the moment...but no sure if I have the time or the dollars 
Gotta keep life interesting.


----------



## Trev (17/6/06)

I'm a Glider pilot, which is a great distraction from everyday life.

I have a rule though - fly first, drink later  

Trev


----------



## Zizzle (17/6/06)

I've got an '64 mini panel van I'm restoring.

http://zizzle.blogspot.com

Should like a bit like these when finished:


----------



## barls (17/6/06)

im also in to cars and this is the one im currently rebuilding
http://forums.aussieveedubbers.com/viewtopic.php?tid=25214
its been a long time in making


----------



## spog (17/6/06)

hey zizzle,does mr bean know that you have his shaggin wagon.  ..spog...


----------



## GMK (17/6/06)

OK...

I brew beer as we all know..

My Hobbies are:
- Selling Kegging Gear to help out fellow homebrewers
- Starting/running the BBC: Barossa Brewers Club
- Organising AHB FundRaisers
- Wood Turning - happy to turn handles for all the taps that are out there.
- Caravanning when i get the time.
- Used to have a Hotted up MINI - but no time now.

~Other Stuff as SWMBO dictates


----------



## mje1980 (18/6/06)

I've been surfing for around 6 months or so. Bloody addictive, even though im not great at it!. it's slowly getting rid of my modest beer gut too, so that's even better!.


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/6/06)

Hmm... well, I like music, playing the guitar and the like. I haven't had the time or motivation recently to play, and when I do I'm either not home or it's 1am.


----------



## big d (18/6/06)

Motorcycles and will have to get back into gardening and chooks when i move to my acreage.Dabbled in hydroponics  for sometime other than that a bit of camping and 4wd.Gave up beach swimming due to crocs and stingers so hope to do a bit more of that later in the year.Oh and love cooking things that go well with beer.


----------



## jayse (18/6/06)

Is drinking beer considered another hobby outside brewing?  

Playing the fiddle is my other main hobby.






Boozed, broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (18/6/06)

Pyrotechnics, 
Music (playing/making, radio blows), 
Electronics (anything fun), 
Cars (modification and driving),
Firearms (anything legal  ), 
Getting the sh*ts with my old PC and taking to it with a pick-axe :super: 


PZ.

*EDIT* - I like that blue Mini best


----------



## Ash in Perth (18/6/06)

Some pretty interesting hobbies here. Most of them dont go too well wiith beer thou (driving, shooting, flying, etc)



> Pyrotechnics,


Making your own or just playing with them? I used to make my own flash powder, thermite and 'napalm' when i was in first year uni. Had a few lucky escapes.

I dirtsurf occasionally aswell, barely get the tim any more 
http://home.iprimus.com.au/spingold/index.html


----------



## colinw (19/6/06)

Re-starting control-line aeromodelling at present. When I was at school it was my obsession, but uni, career, marriage, children have dictated a more "stay at home" hobby.

Recently the bug has started to bite again, and I discovered that my mate Adrian who I brew with also used to be into modelling and still has an Enya .15 and a Taipan 2.5 diesel.

A quick look around under the house, and all but a couple of my engines have been dug out and cleaned up. My first plane in 20 years will be started shortly as soon as some gear I've ordered starts. It will be a "Flite Streak" trainer for my PAW 19DS - English made 3.2cc diesel engine. The Flite Streak is an easy to fly trainer which is capable of the full stunt pattern, and should be a good re-entry to the hobby as I haven't flown anything bigger than a poxy little .049 model for close on 20 years.

The ultimate goal is to get back into control line aerobatics, preferably flying classic designs from the '50s and '60s. I will be building either a classic Thunderbird or a Nobler for my OS .35 engine, and a "Gieseke Bear" for my big 10cc Veco .61 (when I find it). The VECO is definitely not a candidate for hand starting, as it swings a 12 or 13 inch prop!

OS MAX-S .35





PAW 19DS





VECO 61





NOBLER





GIESEKE BEAR


----------



## markws (19/6/06)

Guys,

reading the thread - it appears that several of us have similar interests.

Like Trev - I too fly full size gliders (bathurst) and Colin - I also have a pretty good slection of model aircraft - mainly gliders and electric aircraft - however not into the glow power stuff.

Cheers

MarkWS


----------



## colinw (19/6/06)

While I like my glow engines, when it comes to power sources my true love is the diesels. Model compression ignition engines which run on a blend of castor oil, kero, ether and a little bit of isopropyl nitrate. The PAW 19DS in my original post is a classic example of a model diesel. The best thing about them is that they start without a battery!

I was a member of Darling Downs Soaring Club (Jondaryan, QLD, west of Toowoomba) for a couple of years, and had maybe 20 hours up in their K7 trainers. Haven't been back for 15 years 'though, and my wife is paranoid about me ever going back to flying (although I think you're more likely to die on the roads getting there!)

Flying sailplanes is a dream for "one day". For now, getting back into control line will scratch that itch.

I once built a radio controlled glider. It wasn't mine - I built it for a friend who wasn't confident enough in his own construction abilities.


----------



## Beerpig (19/6/06)

Photography, painting & swimming

Cheers


----------



## Airgead (19/6/06)

Folks

A bunch of the usual ones - 

photography (semi pro so not so much of a hobby any more)
gardening
renovating
cooking

Plus one I doubt many others here will share - Historical European Fencing (swinging swords around). Played my schollar's prize (bit like a black belt) in English Shortsword last year.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Jye (19/6/06)

colinw said:


> OS MAX-S .35


 
That pic brings back a few memories :wub: I flew pattern when I was a young teenager and even went in a few national comps, these days its combat slope soarers out the back of my parents house. Nearly every summers afternoon there is a stiff breeze and we can fly for hours.

Before brewing took over  I was right into building speakers, amplifiers, crossovers and nearly anything audio.... probably why I like brewing, I get to build toys


----------



## colinw (20/6/06)

Jye said:


> colinw said:
> 
> 
> > OS MAX-S .35
> ...


As a teenager, I wasted many a weekend with my OS 35 powered Aurora and PAW 19DS powered Aeroflyte Spitfire. Lovely, easy to fly models, but still fully aerobatic. Even if the engine conked during the climbing leg of a wing-over or something you could generally get out of it and glide in to a decent landing. It eventually succumbed to oil seepage weakening the engine bearers. At least I didn't try to fly it in that state, unlike a friend of mine who had a 2.5cc diesel come off in flight and bury itself 6 inches in the dirt while the remains of his model slowly flapped down. Great days!

Its been a while since anyone took out an Australian nationals with an OS 35 or a Fox 35, although you can still get both engines! These days winning control line stunters are generally at least a .46 (7.5cc) size engine, if not a .60 (10cc), and I've heard of people flying even bigger engines. The line tension must rip their arm off.

For info on the current state of control-line pattern in Oz, go to:
http://www.dkd.net/clstunt/index.html

For the state of the art in control line engines, check out
http://www.bristunt.50megs.com/index.htm
go to Shop -> Engines, and look at the Stalker and Ro-Jett engines. A bit out of my price range ... I'll be sticking to my classic OS .35 and the Veco .61

cheers,
Colin


----------



## benhobbs (20/6/06)

I'm into motorcycles... and I have just successfully corrupted the rest of the family.... 

I've ridden for years, and my wife of 2 years just got her licence last week, and her son is booked in for this Saturday.

We've got a few bikes in the stables at the moment, my Kawasaki ZX6R, my wife's Ducati Monster 750, and a trusty old Honda CB250 commuter I use to get to work and my step son is currently learning on. I plan to buy myself a new ZX10R for my birthday in August though. 

I grew up riding in Melbourne, and after moving to Sydney it seems only logical to catch up with my riding mates from Melbourne in the Snowy Mountains a couple of times a year. I also try to get down to Phillip Island for the GP, and we have a regular trip to Tassie every year too.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Macka (26/6/06)

I'm used to be into flying slope gliders/Combat Wing. Have many moodel planes.

Nowday's 

Camping 
Fishing
4x4
This year I have had a rest but the main interest for the past 5 years would definately be clay target shooting. I am also a member of feild & Game & the ACTA.


----------



## fixa (30/8/06)

Used to be into television production for a couple of shows down on melbourne channel 31, mainly involving cars and bikes. Also spent time on a race car team.
These days I fly single engine aircraft up around here (the whitsundays). Not for a dollar yet but one day. Don't get to fly too much these days, brewing and taking care of #1 son takes up a bit of time, since my partner has to work as well to make ends meet.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/8/06)

My hobbies are

My farm 

My Morris Minor 1000 Ute.....just had the motor rebuilt with 997 cooper pistons to make it 1044cc. Waggot Cooper 'S'' cam, extrators etc....the rest is completly original right down to the bench seat and colour

Motorbike...Ducati 750 monster...

My son...

Beer and Oysters...I am lucky that I can get the best Oysters on the eastern seaboard cheap and I am only 30mins away to the Oyster farm

Using chainsaws to cut down trees and make stuff

Burning cut down trees whilst drinking beer


----------



## Hopsta (31/8/06)

Fishing and mountain bike riding going up to the blue mountains to take to a few trails its good fun. It's also a good counteract on the brewing hobby, keeps me fit.


----------



## Justin (31/8/06)

Outside of brewing (which I don't do as much as I'd to like but a man can only drink so much beer):

Shooting. Nice to see a few shooters on here. I do a fair bit of rimfire and air rifle silhouette shooting which is my other main interest. Would like to do more centrefire silhouette (FUN!!) but we don't have a centrefire shooting range locally. Also shoot 3 positional and field rifle every week too. Really enjoy competitive shooting though (and hunting when I get the chance).

I also love building stuff. Anything really. I find something cool to build and then I research it and work out how to do it. Eg. Last night I built an alcohol camping stove out of beer cans just as an improptu project. The funny thing was that one of the sites I was reading about these stoves was written up by C.D. Pritchard (some might recognise the name from links involved with brewing using electric). Funny how sometimes people on the otherside of the world follow similar paths. (If your interested in the a similar style stove: http://home.chattanooga.net/~cdp/popstove/popstove.htm). I'd also like to build a chopper custom bicycle from old bike parts but at the moment I'm limited in workspace.

Love building brewing related items and designing and problem solving the ideas. Just wish I still had open access to a workshop again to do it properly.

Also rock climbing, MTB's and many others. Too much going on.


----------



## Josh (4/9/06)

Hopsta said:


> Fishing and mountain bike riding going up to the blue mountains to take to a few trails its good fun. It's also a good counteract on the brewing hobby, keeps me fit.


I bought a mountain bike on Saturday which happened to be SWMBOs birthday. Had my first ride Sunday morning. Started out with the ride from the Mulgoa lookout along the skyline then down some good descents back to Mulgoa Rd and Glenmore Park. Can't wait to take it out again.


----------



## gonzo (6/9/06)

Love my fishing and hunting, Guitar, and doing family history things


----------



## jayse (6/9/06)

Get your shades on B)


----------



## Snow (7/9/06)

When I get time away from brewing, kids, work, etc, I'm into mountainbike riding, running, cooking, music (didg, guitar, pan pipes, harmonica, tin whistle - very ordinary at all of these  ), camping, 4WD-ing, and when I can afford to get down to the snow - skiing & boarding. 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (8/9/06)

Oh Jayse....what have you started?!!!


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (8/9/06)

Here's one of my hobbies, this was before I started brewing.
















I'm on the drums at our EP Launch @ The Transit Lounge (The Metro) in Nov 2004

I've since left the band but still have the occasional bash and meet up and jam with the rest of the fellas who are still going strong. Just came back from touring in Melb last weekend I think. Any Macquarie Uni students here? As they will be playing at Conception Day next week


----------



## gavor (8/9/06)

I write scripts no-one reads and make the occasional short film or radio serial that few people watch/listen to.

I used to play the drums as well but about 4 years ago I moved interstate and left them behind in storage... one day i'll ship em up. Ditto surfing.

Having kids, buying a house etc have curbed my free time for hobbies.


----------



## Josh (8/9/06)

I WISH I could play drums. Never given it a go since year 7 music class.


----------



## sstacey (9/10/06)

I love flyfishing, BBQ'ing and some photography. Have been travelling alot (currently living in Istanbul for work and last year in the US) so I've been really enjoying the weekends and annual leave when I get to see and experience some different things. The microbrew scene in the US is fantastic. The efes beer in Turkey isn't so good but the atmosphere can't be beat.

Not much of a handyman but I'm improving and love tinkering in the shed. Recently taught myself to weld and have been learning lots of new skills as a result of brewing. Give me a brewery, a BBQ, a mountain stream and a shed to tinker in and I'm a happy man.:beer: 

Oh yeah, and I can also play the fiddle.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (9/10/06)

Shooting, fishing and motorsport.
Going Deer Hunting this coming weekend with two custom built rifles that I made. One is a .257 Roberts Ackley Improved on a Mauser 98 action the other a .270 Winchester on an M17 action.

Regards,
Lindsay.


----------



## petesbrew (9/10/06)

Here's my toys.
Although the Playstation under the telly gets more of my attention these days... so so sad.


----------



## bindi (9/10/06)

This was my hobby and passion, now they pay me to play, that's the kind of hobby you want.
Attached is some of my Yadaki/Margo [Didgeridoo] near the bar, and me playing at a multi-cultural Festival.


----------



## kizzyaggots (16/10/06)

Hi guys, I'm into growing and breeding orchids, it's how i relax after a big day by having a beer and watering them. I have many different colour varieties but most of them are cattleyas (slc,blc etc), I could have many hundred of them but I keep breeders and sell the offspring at the markets when in flower for a few dollars each to support my beer supplies.

Cheers Kizzy.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (17/10/06)

We got lucky.....the venison is now hanging in the cool room.
I hope this photograph does not offend too many people. 
The Fallow Deer on this property are feral and the owner wants rid of them. For him they are a pest. But let me tell you, getting close enough to shoot one is a mission in itself. This young doe should prove to be excellent venison.
What style of beer goes with venison??



Regards,
Lindsay.


----------



## Duff (17/10/06)

Lindsay Dive said:


> We got lucky.....the venison is now hanging in the cool room.
> I hope this photograph does not offend too many people.
> The Fallow Deer on this property are feral and the owner wants rid of them. For him they are a pest. But let me tell you, getting close enough to shoot one is a mission in itself. This young doe should prove to be excellent venison.
> What style of beer goes with venison??
> ...



Hi Lindsay,

On a golf course in the US (Alabama) I used to work on we had alot of deer through the place and they were a real pest. Some of the 'yocals told me one day that you had to gut the deer quickly as (I think) it was either the urine or something in the blood that can contaminate the flesh quickly. Sort of like bleeding a trevally after catching. Was something like this right?

We ended up not culling ourselves after we found one the size of in your picture in the middle of the 7th fairway one Saturday morning. Half way down was gone, only the chest, front legs and head was left, apart from the pool of blood on the turf which happened to be in front of the owners house. Natural selection took care of the problem.

Cheers.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (17/10/06)

I have not heard anything about why have to gut animals quickly, however, the animal seen here was skinned and gutted within 1/2 - 3/4 hour of shooting. Parts of it (hind legs) were still warm when we put it in a cool room.
We bled the deer immediately after beeing shot and it was quite obvious to us that the bleeding process was complete and to our favour.
It needs to be hung for a week so as soon and the better half and myself return from the NSW Homebrew Comp. this weekend we shall start devouring.
Regards,
Lindsay.


----------



## hooky (17/10/06)

I'm impressed with the diverse range of hobbies and interests in this post. Pretty awesome really. I'll have my two-bobs worth.

Only recently started brewing so its a new hobby for me. I'm also a guitarist, prefer electric's over acoustic and have played in a couple of high school bands as a youngster. Unfortunatley work and all does not leave the time for much guitar.

Also, over a year ago i took up Muay Thai, it's a ringsport from thailand which dates back to the 1800's. Two men jump in a ring and technically "flog the crap" out of each other with fists, kicks, knee's and elbows to the rythm of thai music. Sounds brutal but i'm only in it for the technique and fitness. You'd be surprised how much sweat you can lose in such a short time. I regularily go to amatuer and professional events in sydney and always support the boys from my gym whenever they fight. I suppose you could call it a hobby. I recently spent 5 weeks training at a thai camp in southern thailand to get better at the sport. It was a lifetime experience to say the least and i'll be going back there for sure.


----------



## Flippo (23/10/06)

I've been wieghtlifting for the past 5 months, Olympic "competition" type stuff. Christ it's a good sport, I absolutely love it, hurts like hell but an awsome feeling when you lift a weight you never thought possible above your head. Got my first comp in December..... shitting myself


----------



## Boozy the clown (23/10/06)

I drink lots of beer. Oh shit, thats not a sideline here...

Ride Motosickles, and bring up my two boys...


----------



## Uncle Fester (23/10/06)

hooky said:


> I'm impressed with the diverse range of hobbies and interests in this post. Pretty awesome really. I'll have my two-bobs worth.
> 
> Only recently started brewing so its a new hobby for me. I'm also a guitarist, prefer electric's over acoustic and have played in a couple of high school bands as a youngster. Unfortunatley work and all does not leave the time for much guitar.
> 
> Also, over a year ago i took up Muay Thai, it's a ringsport from thailand which dates back to the 1800's. Two men jump in a ring and technically "flog the crap" out of each other with fists, kicks, knee's and elbows to the rythm of thai music. Sounds brutal but i'm only in it for the technique and fitness. You'd be surprised how much sweat you can lose in such a short time. I regularily go to amatuer and professional events in sydney and always support the boys from my gym whenever they fight. I suppose you could call it a hobby. I recently spent 5 weeks training at a thai camp in southern thailand to get better at the sport. It was a lifetime experience to say the least and i'll be going back there for sure.



I was fortunate enought to fluke it into the Lumpini stadium in Bangkok for the 2005 National title night. What a night of blood, sweat and Beers (50 Baht for a Chang Beer made for a messy night  )

I would be keen to go back and have a look at the new staduim, but the old one certainly had character!

As for my interests, Cricket (Indoor, Outdoor, Masters, Playing, Watching, Scoring, Umpiring) gets me through the long hot summers.

I also dabble in a little model railway modelling. Predominately N scale, but thanks to FingerlickinB, I have started some HO scale for my 5 year old son (He can re-rail HO by himself. N scale is a bit too hit and miss)

Other than tham my children and grandchild keep me on the hop. (And I wuldnt change it for the world)  

Festa


----------



## DKS (17/1/13)

Just asking as this thread is buried deep in the archives Are there any active Deer hunters amongst us?


----------



## Bribie G (19/1/13)

Since I've improved my fitness and lost weight I'm thinking of getting back into Beaver hunting again.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/1/13)

Sex...or is that an occupation..... h34r:


----------



## billygoat (20/1/13)

My other hobbies are Ham Radio and looking after my pet goats.


----------



## DUANNE (20/1/13)

outside of beer i enjoy fishing even though im no good at it and have several community aquariums and have just delved into the world of aquaponics.


----------



## jyo (20/1/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sex...or is that an occupation..... h34r:


For me it's an ambition.

When motivated I like to do bonsai, but they have suffered over the last few years since starting AG.


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/13)

Apart from Australian Indian Restaurant cooking, I like to paint Cezanne knockoffs.


----------



## Spoonta (21/1/13)

fishing


----------



## Dunkelbrau (21/1/13)

Writing music, guitar, drums, piano etc.
Recording music (audio engineering) been trying to get some extra cash actually!
Restoration - anything, I'm currently working on this beauty from 1882!




And a pic if me at the helm in one of the studio sessions with one if the bands!


----------



## black_labb (30/1/13)

One hobby, cycle touring is getting the better of me lately. Being thinking/planning a ride along the BAM railway maintenance road in siberia. It's about 4000km of (here's a link about a trio of motorcyclists attempting it http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=533442 ).

I'm thinking about putting off more of university and other hobbies to ride the road. I'd be pretty chuffed to end up being the first person on a pushbike to have finished it, and one of less than 10 people to do the whole route on any vehicle since the collapse of the soviet union. On the other hadn there is a reason so few people travel the road (actually more like a firetrail with collapsed bridges and lots of mud)

I think I am a problematic optimist, though failing something drastically might bring me back down to earth


----------



## wakkatoo (31/1/13)

Beekeeping, gardening, fishing, wake boarding. Not always in that order mind you. Always have a little project on the go, not happy sitting still unless it is part of the hobby!


----------



## citizensnips (31/1/13)

Music (drums), gardening and brewing. Thats me


----------



## Dave70 (31/1/13)

Use to do a shit load of this:






Since producing children, not so much. Sometimes I sit on the KTM late at night and weep quietly..

Drumming - Alesis DM 10 with a 13" powered speaker. (My, aren't we over represented)
Reading whilst sitting on the toilet.
4wd ing.
Ejaculation.
Contrarianism.
[SIZE=medium]Anti-theism.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pushing my bench press past 105kg.[/SIZE]
Operating yard equipment slightly inebriated.Initially.
Training my 2 year old how to use the blower-vac as a makeshift jet pack on his trike.


----------



## Malted (31/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> Apart from Australian Indian Restaurant cooking, I like to paint Cezanne knockoffs.


Wow you can even see the texture... 
...of the canvas


----------



## thedragon (31/1/13)

black_labb said:


> One hobby, cycle touring is getting the better of me lately. Being thinking/planning a ride along the BAM railway maintenance road in siberia. It's about 4000km of (here's a link about a trio of motorcyclists attempting it http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=533442 ).
> 
> I'm thinking about putting off more of university and other hobbies to ride the road. I'd be pretty chuffed to end up being the first person on a pushbike to have finished it, and one of less than 10 people to do the whole route on any vehicle since the collapse of the soviet union. On the other hadn there is a reason so few people travel the road (actually more like a firetrail with collapsed bridges and lots of mud)
> 
> I think I am a problematic optimist, though failing something drastically might bring me back down to earth


Are you going for the challenge of being the first, or for the girls in the photos? Or perhaps the challenge of the girls in the photos!

Either way, looks like it'd be an awesome trip.


----------



## black_labb (31/1/13)

thedragon said:


> Are you going for the challenge of being the first, or for the girls in the photos? Or perhaps the challenge of the girls in the photos!
> 
> Either way, looks like it'd be an awesome trip.


In that country, you gotta get all muddy first first. Then when you're really muddy, you get the shower. Then when you get the shower, then you get the women.

In all seriousness I think it would mostly be an enjoyable adventure with some spots where you grit your teeth and just get on with it. I just hope that those spots don't last for a week. Being the first to do it is more of a novelty, but it could be good motivation on bad days.


----------



## goid (31/1/13)

Black_labb,

Photo in post #147 show's you could grab some Russian hops along the way.


----------



## black_labb (31/1/13)

Goid said:


> Black_labb,
> 
> Photo in post #147 show's you could grab some Russian hops along the way.


good spotting!


----------



## petesbrew (29/3/14)

At the moment I'm managing to drop brewing down the list of hobbies.
I recently sold my Marshall 1/2 stack & old fender mustang for a reasonable profit.
While cranking them for the last time, I've also got my old combo out and have the kids interested.
Also put a deposit down on a 12 string guild. Can't wait till it arrives.


----------



## Pitchale (29/3/14)

I will very shortly passing on an 75 mini Cuban that I stripped years ago and no longer have the time to work on to a mate from work.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/14)

This thing keeps me busy
948 bored to 1046, 998 Cooper pistons, Cooper S cam, custom extractors, 5 speed...


----------



## TheWiggman (29/3/14)

Good thread. 
My hobbies have fallen since my kids came along but my real passion is music. Play the drums, but also guitar and have a recorded my own songs on my personal recording unit that I forked $1700 out for when I was 17. Hard earnt, considering I bought my Pearl Export select kit the year before. All this from being a $5.20/h checkout chick. Since moving I wanted to set up a dedicated music room in the shed but we want to move again and can't justify the cost. 
Other love is speaker building and audio. Speakers are a ripper blend between craftsmanship and electronics, and like brewing there is a result which can really be appreciated. 
Sport has dropped off through the years (thanks to living in remote towns) but I love my touch footy and hockey. My family, not so much. 
I was a shooter years back and really love the outdoors. Spent a lot of time on properties and gun clubs through my teen years with my old man, and must do the same with my kids. Field and game was my forte and came 2nd in Aus for sub juniors, but gave it away as soon as I got a job because I had to work weekends. Why do we do this to ourselves?


----------



## spog (29/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> This thing keeps me busy
> 948 bored to 1046, 998 Cooper pistons, Cooper S cam, custom extractors, 5 speed...
> 
> 
> ...


Love the old Morris cars perhaps its the first car I remember as a kid that my parents owned.
I would love to have one to convert to a timber tray top ,nice set of mags etc etc.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (29/3/14)

Bluegrass mandolin picking, blowing blues harp and jug, dodgy rhythm guitar. Occasional fishing when I can. All of these work pretty well with brewing and beer.


----------



## manticle (29/3/14)

Drawing, sculpture, making fucked up industrial soundscape, cooking, futsal and lifting weights.

Listening to music and reading are also worthwhile pursuits (I buy a lot of music, books less often)


----------



## Northside Novice (30/3/14)

Hmm the hand is strong in all you !
Not much time for hobbies when your penchant is correcting the wrongs on Ahb ! 






Fark , even the crows tell you 



Fark


----------



## manticle (30/3/14)

Alcohol has hallucinogenic properties.

Proof above.


----------



## manticle (30/3/14)

The piano has been drinking.


----------



## Northside Novice (30/3/14)

When the gods speak 
They don't tell or ask . 
Enjoy


----------



## manticle (30/3/14)

I will.

Turn my mind off.

all the best


----------



## Northside Novice (30/3/14)

Two respond with jest is to be half a man ;


----------



## Northside Novice (30/3/14)

Follow me into the tigress breast


----------



## manticle (30/3/14)

Striped?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (30/3/14)

I've had so many in the past that I won't bother mentioning, I always love to try something new. 

The major ones that I've been actively participating in for a while are Muay Thai, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, wake boarding and four wheel driving. 

Love my little beast. Suzuki Grand Vitara that's been lifted amongst the other typical go slow parts. There's not many places it won't go and it's still an awesome city car. 







Edit: Dave70's dirt bike pic is really making me miss my CR500R. Shouldn't have sold that, but I would probably have lots more broken bones if I did haha.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/14)

spog said:


> I would love to have one to convert to a timber tray top ,nice set of mags etc etc.


A little part of me cry's evertime I see a tray top. But as the rear wheel arches rust out easly its the only choice for old utes.

Next on my list is an 1275 MG midget block, alloy head, EFI and supercharger off a toyota MR2..then im going to embarrass a few Clubsports.


----------



## browndog (30/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> This thing keeps me busy
> 948 bored to 1046, 998 Cooper pistons, Cooper S cam, custom extractors, 5 speed...
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my youth, a mate had a morrie panelvan, we nicknamed it the clownmobile.


----------



## petesbrew (16/4/14)

My new guild D125-12string.
Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/4/14)

Bought a $20 Aldi die grinder...

Started reshaping my spare head combustion chamber..ready for big valves

Tip....do a shit load of measuring and make sure you have a spare head gasket to measure against

And when you measure and set out...measure again...then re check your measurements..


----------



## GeoffN (21/4/14)

I make knives, play bass guitar and cook.


----------



## browndog (21/4/14)

Jaysus, you sound like me. How about a few pics of your Knives Geoff?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/4/14)

Doing my head for an MR2 Supercharger kit

Yeah...I want to pass you in a stock looking old morry minor.....


http://minisport.com.au/super-charger-kit-to-fit-sc12-super-charger-see-item-description


----------



## dicko (21/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Doing my head for an MR2 Supercharger kit
> Yeah...I want to pass you in a stock looking old morry minor.....
> http://minisport.com.au/super-charger-kit-to-fit-sc12-super-charger-see-item-description


Brings back memories

Many years ago a bloke I went to tech with had a blower kit on a morris 1100


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/4/14)

I am looking at fuel injection as well...


......That feeling when you have been passed by a stock looking old morry ute......


----------



## petesbrew (4/5/14)

Just won off ebay. $43 of awesomeness.



But something about this print makes me suspect this isn't a licensed floyd rose tremolo.


----------



## BadSeed (4/5/14)

I do a couple of martial arts (Zen Do Kai and Muay Thai) I also teach juniors.
Cooking, I love food so I enjoy making it, don't know if it's classed as a hobby.
Photography and playing guitar.

I just scored a new 60's tribute Gibson SG in white, waiting for delivery.
P90's which will snarl, **** guitars that gently weep


----------



## petesbrew (4/5/14)

Nice SG. Never tried P90's before.


----------



## Rieewoldt (4/5/14)

I play footy (afl), enjoy fishing and camping and lifting heavy things. I'm also a really shitty guitar player.


----------



## BadSeed (4/5/14)

petesbrew said:


> Nice SG. Never tried P90's before.


I'm really excited to be getting my hands on it.
I'm not a good guitar player or anything like that, but I can play a bit and I love to sit and jam.


----------



## petesbrew (4/5/14)

I'm nothing special at guitar either. Blues scale... that's where I stop.
Recently bought Rocksmith 2014 on PS3, and wow it's fun.
Been playing roughly every 2nd night and the calluses on my fingertips have returned with a vengance.


----------



## BadSeed (4/5/14)

petesbrew said:


> I'm nothing special at guitar either. Blues scale... that's where I stop.
> Recently bought Rocksmith 2014 on PS3, and wow it's fun.
> Been playing roughly every 2nd night and the calluses on my fingertips have returned with a vengance.


I have the PC version.
I plug my laptop into the aux of my amp, Sounds great and lots of fun.
This is a cool site with lots of mods: https://customsforge.com/


----------



## jester28 (4/5/14)

Surfing and when there are no waves golf. A little surprised there aren't more surfers here, nothing quite like a beer when your all surfed out


----------



## petesbrew (4/5/14)

BadSeed said:


> I have the PC version.
> I plug my laptop into the aux of my amp, Sounds great and lots of fun.
> This is a cool site with lots of mods: https://customsforge.com/


Does the PC version have latency issues? The PS3 advises you to use analog cables into external speakers/hifi, rather than use the TV speakers. The lag was pretty noticable.
At present I have it running through some Desktop speakers which sounds pretty rubbish. Still gotta set up the sound in that room.


----------



## petesbrew (4/5/14)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mrsupraboy (4/5/14)

jester28 said:


> Surfing and when there are no waves golf. A little surprised there aren't more surfers here, nothing quite like a beer when your all surfed out


Another 1 here mate lol with all my hidden hobbies and talents


----------



## TidalPete (4/5/14)

> Surfing nothing quite like a beer when your all surfed out


Been there, done that.

jester28 --- You should have done National\Tea Tree at Noosa in the early '60's. Nobody around but us. :super:
Wiped out my two lower discs at Moffats 20-odd years ago but there's still nothing like a beer when you're surfed out or otherwise. :drinks:

Still do my swims (getting shorter lately) & body surf but am getting on a bit.
I like keeping the lawn & gardens up to scratch but main hobby ATM is waiting for the fermentation fridge to empty so I can fill it again.  
Lots of painting to do soon but $*#& that if I can get away with it?
Any volunteers? :lol:

Edit --- Ride the pushbike & do 3-hour walks as well when avoiding paint jobs or any time for that matter.


----------



## Wilkensone (4/5/14)

I'm a bit of a nerd apparently but I trade forex as a hobby.. =D


Wilkens


----------



## BadSeed (5/5/14)

petesbrew said:


> Does the PC version have latency issues? The PS3 advises you to use analog cables into external speakers/hifi, rather than use the TV speakers. The lag was pretty noticable.
> At present I have it running through some Desktop speakers which sounds pretty rubbish. Still gotta set up the sound in that room.


No latency issues with the PC version, but the laptop I use it on is pretty speccy.
I originally bought the Xbox version and I had to buy the analogue cable for the sound for the same reasons.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (15/5/14)

Brewing is number one these day's, but I also get into playing guitar, writing music, cooking, smoking meat, bbq'ing, studying electrical circuits, reading, mountain biking, hiking, weightlifting and a lot of drinking.


----------



## spog (16/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I am looking at fuel injection as well...
> ......That feeling when you have been passed by a stock looking old morry ute......


Friends of my mums had an old stock standard swb land rover with a 186s Holden motor in it,they would give the young lads a drag at the lights,the looks on the young lads faces was priceless.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/5/14)

That was a pretty common swap. Old Landrovers where all aluminium body and rather light.


----------



## browndog (16/5/14)

TidalPete said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> jester28 --- You should have done National\Tea Tree at Noosa in the early '60's. Nobody around but us. :super:
> Wiped out my two lower discs at Moffats 20-odd years ago but there's still nothing like a beer when you're surfed out or otherwise. :drinks:
> ...


Sounds like the life of rielly Pete.


----------



## petesbrew (22/7/15)

Been working on this for the past few months. A DIY guitar kit.

Just stock standard at the moment, but once I get some fret buzz fixed and I'm happy with it, I'll upgrade pickups, bridge & nut.


----------



## panspermian (22/7/15)

Astronomy, but then I live in a unit.
RC planes but then I started studying.
Brewing but then I got married.


----------



## BradG (24/7/15)

Work and a Couple of acres keeps me busy with maintenance, mowing, wandering around admiring my domain with a long neck in hand. Before that, RC planes, playing the organ. They are still there waiting for the current time consumer (brewing: which is also a brain alterer and makes you bad at flying planes and playing organ and doing most things) to go by the way.


----------



## BottloBill (24/7/15)

I like shiney things


----------



## spog (24/7/15)

BottloBill said:


> I like shiney things


I'm not mechanically minded,buy as a bloke that floats my boat ! Ohh,ohh,


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/15)

I just want the tools to be able to make this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgxDwbDXCBw


----------



## mwd (25/7/15)

What happened to the other ten cylinders ? Bloke in the U.K. had a Merlin powered car way back in the 70's.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2226932/Classic-Bentley-fitted-27-litre-SPITFIRE-engine-goes-sale-500-000-Top-Gear-stars-wince-fuel-bills.html


----------



## tugger (4/11/15)

As a few of you have posted I'm also into firearms. 
I have been flying Rc helicopters for about 20 years along with planes boats and cars, some at club level. 
Here's a pic of my latest toy, I'm getting into first person view quad copters. 
It's a load of fun strapping on the goggles and getting fully immersed into the flight.


----------



## spog (4/11/15)

Heard an interview on the radio with a bloke who is into quad copter racing and building,seems its a growing sport.


----------



## Dave70 (5/11/15)

spog said:


> Heard an interview on the radio with a bloke who is into quad copter racing and building,seems its a growing sport.


My theory is the military are covertly promoting the sport along with online first person shooter gaming and closely monitoring the associated comps and social media.
Eventually they will have at their disposal a ready made army of drone pilots controlling swarms of aircraft and gamers kicking in doors in war zones with heavily armed human analog robots that they didn't pay a cent to train. 

Dont start me on nano tech..



My other hobby is conspiracy theorisim. And drinking Red Bull.


----------



## spog (5/11/15)

You have forgotten that none of what you have " theorised" will ever happen, simply because none of them have a licence to test then tag the mains supplied battery charging devices, therefore the devious plot will be null and void simply by failing to comply with OH&S policies.


----------



## Nizmoose (5/11/15)

My other massive hobby is Japanese turbo imports but I have a funny feeling I'm amongst the wrong generation to find like minded souls here


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/11/15)

Train spotting,well not trainspotting as such, more like spotting a train driver by what sort of model Merc he is driving, oh yes and winding up Ducatiboy stu.


----------



## Camo6 (6/11/15)

Nizmoose luvs da boost. Suh doo doo doo doo.


----------



## sponge (6/11/15)

I write a bit of music in my spare time (primarily prog rock) and recently started up forex trading. 

I also enjoy sleeping, but don't consider myself to be very good at it.


----------



## Dave70 (6/11/15)

Nizmoose said:


> My other massive hobby is Japanese turbo imports but I have a funny feeling I'm amongst the wrong generation to find like minded souls here


Not at all. 
Years ago I had a plan to by a Datto 1600 and fit it up with an FJ20 after watching a very modest looking one smoke virtually all comers at a street drag day at the old Eastern Creek strip.
At the time there was a mob who did drive in, drive out conversions. Set you back around the two grand mark. A turn key reliable 13 (and a bit) second car you could drive to work daily, no probs.

In my youthful wisdom however I decided to opt for a HZ Statesman and modify it with a giant Rochester mech secondary carb and unrealistically lumpy cam.
Ill handling, cranky and indifferent to starting. 
Sold it eventually for much less than i paid as my modest plumbing apprentice wage was being battered by the constant repair and fuel bills. 

If I had a mind to get stuck into a project today, I'd be hunting down the likes of a quad cam Lexus V8 complete with tranny and harness over some cast iron pushrod lump that was designed when you were still allowed to smoke on TV chat shows.


----------



## Nizmoose (6/11/15)

Camo6 said:


> Nizmoose luvs da boost. Suh doo doo doo doo.


I love the boost, Tracy Grimshaw loves me. 



Dave70 said:


> Not at all.
> Years ago I had a plan to by a Datto 1600 and fit it up with an FJ20 after watching a very modest looking one smoke virtually all comers at a street drag day at the old Eastern Creek strip.
> At the time there was a mob who did drive in, drive out conversions. Set you back around the two grand mark. A turn key reliable 13 (and a bit) second car you could drive to work daily, no probs.
> 
> ...


The datto would have been awesome, light as well. I own a 180sx and love the S-Chassis but it's a shame to see how most are treated. 

The V8 Lexus especially the later models are one of the few V8's I'd love to own. The torque is ridiculous when you put your foot down from what I've read.


----------



## pcmfisher (6/11/15)

sponge said:


> I write a bit of music in my spare time (primarily prog rock) and recently started up *forex trading.*
> 
> I also enjoy sleeping, but don't consider myself to be very good at it.


You trade xxxx for decent beer, right?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/11/15)

sponge said:


> I write a bit of music in my spare time (primarily prog rock) and recently started up forex trading.
> 
> I also enjoy sleeping, but don't consider myself to be very good at it.


I would have thought Forex trading and poor sleeping habits would go together.


----------



## sponge (6/11/15)

pcmfisher said:


> You trade xxxx for decent beer, right?


And still manage to lose money..


----------



## pcmfisher (7/11/15)

sponge said:


> And still manage to lose money..


Yeah, I suppose when you would have to trade 17 cartons of xxxx for 1 carton of a decent craft brewed beer it would have to be financially draining............


----------



## seamad (7/11/15)

My hobby is starting projects, which I'm particularly good at. It's not that I don't finish them, just it takes longer to than my missus thinks it should. Under strict instructions at present to not start any new ones...


----------



## sponge (7/11/15)

seamad said:


> My hobby is starting projects, which I'm particularly good at. It's not that I don't finish them, just it takes longer to than my missus thinks it should. Under strict instructions at present to not start any new ones...


Sounds like a project in itself. 

Don't tell the Mrs.


----------



## ajg (7/11/15)

Nizmoose said:


> My other massive hobby is Japanese turbo imports but I have a funny feeling I'm amongst the wrong generation to find like minded souls here


I am another like minded soul. Currently own/modding a GF8 WRX myself.


----------



## Nizmoose (7/11/15)

ajg said:


> I am another like minded soul. Currently own/modding a GF8 WRX myself.


Awesome much done so far? I'm an evo fan and hope to own one soon but I can respect a well done wrx!


----------



## ajg (7/11/15)

repainted bonnet, general maintenance, exhaust, wheels, lowered, sound system etc.

next up is sti intercooler and raise the boost a little.

what do you drive?


----------



## Nizmoose (8/11/15)

ajg said:


> repainted bonnet, general maintenance, exhaust, wheels, lowered, sound system etc.
> 
> next up is sti intercooler and raise the boost a little.
> 
> what do you drive?


Very nice, I drive a 180sx when its running haha. I bought it not running and have been fixing it up whenever I've had the time between uni. Just about to finish uni so some money and time will go into it soon. So far its a standard CA18DET motor with an s14 T28 bush bearing turbo running 12PSI with a safe tune for 150rwkW which still goes in a 1200kg car, Needs rear bar and front bar painted and some minor interior things done then I'll be pretty happy with it and will probably move onto a bigger aftermarket side mount intercooler (I'm weird with side mounts, love keeping it standard at the front) and throw in a ball bearing turbo and see what she can do.


----------



## ajg (8/11/15)

ahh the good ol' s chassis. wouldnt mind one of those once I finish paying for my upcoming wedding. 

fairly cheap, lots of parts, massive aftermarket support and good looking to boot!


----------



## Nizmoose (11/11/15)

Do it! Endless parts, plenty of idiots own them but if you can find a clean one they're incredible cars for the money


----------



## Phoney (11/11/15)

Fishing and Kitesurfing. 

If its windy I go kitesurfing. If its not windy I go fishing.

If its raining, too cold or the sea is too rough I sit at home watching kitesurfing videos, reading fishing forums or AHB.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (11/11/15)

Nizmoose said:


> Very nice, I drive a 180sx when its running haha. I bought it not running and have been fixing it up whenever I've had the time between uni. Just about to finish uni so some money and time will go into it soon. So far its a standard CA18DET motor with an s14 T28 bush bearing turbo running 12PSI with a safe tune for 150rwkW which still goes in a 1200kg car, Needs rear bar and front bar painted and some minor interior things done then I'll be pretty happy with it and will probably move onto a bigger aftermarket side mount intercooler (I'm weird with side mounts, love keeping it standard at the front) and throw in a ball bearing turbo and see what she can do.


Nice to hear you enjoy yours!
I hunted down what I thought was a nice 180 but I had to rebuild the engine and several turbo's. Nothing but a waste of money for me, and I did 70% of the work myself.
Sold it to some poor bugger that couldn't speak English. I took back my fist car being a Mitsubishi mirage till I saved up for a wrx. Never looked back.
My hobbies:
Sport cricket, basketball.
Also car racing, general engineering fabrication/welding. 
One day I might get the daughter into Karting if she shows interest B-)


----------



## BottloBill (11/11/15)

Can we see some real cars


----------



## SBOB (11/11/15)

BottloBill said:


> Can we see some real cars


let us know when you've posted a picture of one


----------



## Diesel80 (11/11/15)

Fishing here. Surf fishing, land based only.


----------



## BottloBill (11/11/15)

SBOB said:


> let us know when you've posted a picture of one


hang on aaaaaah! nope can can't find a one finger salute emoji on my phone


----------



## peekaboo_jones (11/11/15)

Got a supercharger for that yet bill?


----------



## BottloBill (11/11/15)

peekaboo_jones said:


> Got a supercharger for that yet bill?


No not the Clubby, but this power plant is going into a ke20 corolla


----------



## Nizmoose (11/11/15)

peekaboo_jones said:


> Nice to hear you enjoy yours!
> I hunted down what I thought was a nice 180 but I had to rebuild the engine and several turbo's. Nothing but a waste of money for me, and I did 70% of the work myself.
> Sold it to some poor bugger that couldn't speak English. I took back my fist car being a Mitsubishi mirage till I saved up for a wrx. Never looked back.
> My hobbies:
> ...


Unfortunately an all to common story! I was lucky, picked one up that had been stored for five years, had 80,000 genuine kms on it and the chassis was good, hadn't been run in ages, guy said it wasn't running right, it wouldn't stay alive, by the time I got to Melbourne to pick it up it could just idle, got it on a trailer and idled it at home for ages, got rid of the old fuel, new fuel filter, bit of knock sensor wiring and she was good! Picked her up for 3k as well.


----------



## Nizmoose (11/11/15)

SBOB said:


> let us know when you've posted a picture of one


Woop there it is


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> In my youthful wisdom however I decided to opt for a HZ Statesman and modify it with a giant Rochester mech secondary carb and unrealistically lumpy cam.
> Ill handling, cranky and indifferent to starting.
> Sold it eventually for much less than i paid as my modest plumbing apprentice wage was being battered by the constant repair and fuel bills.


I to wandered down a similar path. HJ Wagon, 308,L34 rods, lumpy cam, extractors..etc..etc. Did mange to sort the handling out with decent Lovells springs, swaybars and gas shocks, disk brake rear end ( from a WB Staesman ). Damn thing ended up pretty good in the end, handled well for a big car and went rather well, but ate M21's with ease...

I miss that car, but dont think I could handle owning it now. Heavy on fuel and a cranky bitch when cold

Also had an ex Highway Patrol VH Commy...that was a nice car, went like a scalded cat and handled like it was on rails ( compared to the HJ ), but alas, it was full of rust...


----------



## pcmfisher (13/11/15)

Commodore handling like it was on rails....


----------



## welly2 (13/11/15)

Just started getting into kitesurfing. That's my 14 metre North Rhino kite. It's a beast. Managed to finally get up on my board this weekend gone, but not for long before I ended up back in the sea. It's going take a bit of practice!


----------



## Dave70 (13/11/15)

I sat on Pippi beach Yamba one holiday afternoon sipping beers watching four guys going at it and snapping a few pics. Blustery weather and no kidding, some were launching off the breakers getting at least five seconds of air I reckon. 
I thought to my self, man, how ******* cool is that, I'd love to give that a go. 
Then I thought, well, you cant surf for starters or hang glide or parachute. Then had visions of myself tangled up in the canopy and cord, getting pummeled by the surf and washing ashore like some wheezing piece of flotsam coughing up sand and shell grit.
Much like the time I tried windsurfing..


{'four guys going at it and snapping a few pics' - kitesurfing that is..}


----------



## seamad (13/11/15)

thought the crocs up that way would be motivation enough to not fall in


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> I sat on Pippi beach Yamba one holiday afternoon sipping beers watching four guys going at it and snapping a few pics. Blustery weather and no kidding, some were launching off the breakers getting at least five seconds of air I reckon.
> I thought to my self, man, how ******* cool is that, I'd love to give that a go.
> Then I thought, well, you cant surf for starters or hang glide or parachute. Then had visions of myself tangled up in the canopy and cord, getting pummeled by the surf and washing ashore like some wheezing piece of flotsam coughing up sand and shell grit.
> Much like the time I tried windsurfing..
> ...



_*I sat on Pippi beach Yamba one holiday afternoon sipping beers *_

Sometimes drinking beers can stop you doing stupid things


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/15)

pcmfisher said:


> Commodore handling like it was on rails....


Actually this one did. Was great to drive, 4w disks, light, good undies, hairy motor, even had the original cop rims & fine increment speedo...

God knows what it would be worth now :unsure: ...did a swap to buy it, did a swap to sell it....


----------



## welly2 (13/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> I sat on Pippi beach Yamba one holiday afternoon sipping beers watching four guys going at it and snapping a few pics. Blustery weather and no kidding, some were launching off the breakers getting at least five seconds of air I reckon.
> I thought to my self, man, how ******* cool is that, I'd love to give that a go.
> Then I thought, well, you cant surf for starters or hang glide or parachute. Then had visions of myself tangled up in the canopy and cord, getting pummeled by the surf and washing ashore like some wheezing piece of flotsam coughing up sand and shell grit.
> Much like the time I tried windsurfing..
> ...


It is brilliant, so far anyway, although I've done little more than stick the kite in the air, get dragged around the sea face-first and swallowed a shit load of sea water but I can see the potential!

And of course, you always get folk who have to go that one step too far.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-ESaA6kzxw

Bugger that.


----------



## welly2 (13/11/15)

seamad said:


> thought the crocs up that way would be motivation enough to not fall in


The motivation is there, the ability not.


----------



## seamad (13/11/15)

my brother has kite surfed for years, now he lives back in aus he's doing a bit more ( lived in Germany for 20+ years). I made him a couple of carbon boards cored with end grain balsa about 10 years ago, still using them. I used to windsurf, but now find a sailing boat @ 40ft a bit more comfortable. Currently building a 12.5m sailing cat.


----------



## Dave70 (13/11/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> _*I sat on Pippi beach Yamba one holiday afternoon sipping beers *_
> 
> Sometimes drinking beers can stop you doing stupid things


Yeah.....well. On balance, not to much in my case if I'm honest. 



welly2 said:


> It is brilliant, so far anyway, although I've done little more than stick the kite in the air, get dragged around the sea face-first and swallowed a shit load of sea water but I can see the potential!
> 
> And of course, you always get folk who have to go that one step too far.
> 
> ...



In the foreground, my hairy legs and the Swiss alps. Behind me, an Austrian man strapped to my back, a parachute and a very large steep mountain. 
For a height sook like me the adrenaline was pumping like meth. Since we initially had to run to get airborne, I channeled my fear into frenzied Fred Flintstone like steps.
What a rush.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> Yeah.....well. On balance, not to much in my case if I'm honest.


There will always be days when your best mate goes " Its a great bike..." and takes your beer off you ...and you know your going to basically get hurt


A new YZF490 is not a slow motorcylce


----------



## petesbrew (21/5/16)

Had a bit of a hobby shift over the past year, which started with a kit guitar I got for my birthday last year. (I posted pics a few pages back).

So far this year I've made a fuzz pedal 

and a portable guitar amp called a Noisy Cricket. For a 9V 1/2W amp, it's unbelievably loud!
Needed a box for it, and the wife found me a lunchbox. It even matched the knobs I'd bought!



I have it running through an old unloaded guitar combo cabinet I scored off ebay for $1. (missing speaker but I had one lying around)



Next project is a 1W tube amp, and fixing a broken Hendrix wah pedal

On a side note I rebuilt my old worn out MTB I've had since my apprentice days. It's now single speed, pretty highly geared (46:16), making hillclimbs a challenge, but it's mainly for road use.



Been offline for a while, just lurking, but I've got my first fermenter of the year going. Yay!


----------



## mattymcfatty (22/5/16)

Nice one! That's a lot of tone knobs for a fuzz pedal. I've got all the components together to make a zvex super hard on pedal. Still trying to get my head around the off board wiring.


----------



## petesbrew (22/5/16)

mattymcfatty said:


> Nice one! That's a lot of tone knobs for a fuzz pedal. I've got all the components together to make a zvex super hard on pedal. Still trying to get my head around the off board wiring.


Cheers, and Good luck with your pedal, mate
Yeah, the offboard wiring threw me a bit too. The build notes for my fuzz were pretty vague on that, so I had to do a tonne of Googling, and asking questions.
I still haven't tested the dc supply (still running off battery).

The Noisy Cricket was a walk in the park compared to it.
Bought all the parts off Taydaelectronics.com, but their minature pcb mount pots are pretty shitty, IMO.
MadbeanPedals.com is a good forum.


----------



## tugger (23/5/16)

This was with a 20 year old air pistol. 
I love my guns.


----------



## knot_gillty (19/8/17)

*thread revival!!

I don't brew beer (yet) but I brew mead. My other interests and hobbies are many and varied. Love nothing more than heading out bush camping, hunting, 4wding, fishing. Got a caravan so also love heading out in that with the family. 

Camping wise I swag or tent depending on who is with me and where it is. 

Hunting, I love deer hunting. Haven't shot a shitload but have got a few with both rifle and bow. My best stag is a chital stag I shot in Queensland with my bow. Love rabbit and fox shooting too but unfortunately there aren't many bunnies in my area. 

Fishing, love snapper and gummy fishing. Love it!! One of the best by-catches is flatty. Very under rated fish. I hear a lot of people whine when they "only get flathead".... Chase trout every now and then and like doing that with the fly gear. I've caught myself a Victorian barra out of Hazelwood Pondage that went 80cm. Absolute horse of a fish!!

Cars. Love my cars. Old ones. Currently I have an FX ute my old man gave to me. Yep, GAVE to me. I couldn't believe it! I've got 3 brothers, the old boy has had this ute for 32 years and next year he's retiring. He said to me 2 years ago "I'm retiring soon and will be traveling. I won't have room or time for the ute and I know you will look after it and have somewhere to store it". Gotta love that!! Not so sure the brothers were too happy as they all said they wanted it when he passes away. I said I'd take his boat!.. haha. I also have a HZ ute project car I'm building. Haven't done a great deal to it yet and not sure I'll do too much more as a mate said he wants to swap it for his FX sedan... I'm up for that!! 

Don't mind heading for a surf every now and then. Try to get out a few times a year. Trying to get the kids into it and teach them a little bit. 

I coach my middle boy in U10's footy (Aussie rules, the REAL football!!!). Tomorrow we play in our second semi final. Finished second on the ladder in my first year of coaching. I'm pretty stoked with that. Also been helping my 14yr old daughter get into footy and coaching her a bit. She's a bloody champion footballer! 

I don't mind doing a bit of gardening either. Used to do the whole "veggie patch" thing but after changing jobs and not working with any old wogs I lost interest with it. More landscape gardening sort of thing I like. 

I enjoy (at times...) making potbellies and fire pits. Some here may wish me I'll with some things I've done to kegs!!.. haha. 

I pretty much love doing anything with my family. If we can find somewhere to camp or caravan near water or somewhere to shoot we'll be happy!!


----------



## feralbass (20/8/17)

I fish pretty hard, both fresh and salt water, have 2 boats, kayak and canoe, love chasing bass.
I belong to a local fishing and we get a club trip in each month plus other trips in between.
Doing a trip to Cape York with 11 mates end of Oct this year, this will be my 5th trip up there.
4WD driving and camping is the spin off from fishing.
I used to shoot competition, small bore, air rifle and trap, one day I will get back to it.
Also doing a project bike, Honda 750 VF 82 mod, very modified, lost my mogo on it but will get back to it soon I hope (another story), this has been 6 years in the build so far.
I love my garden and have a very good home workshop, always projects going on in there, new aluminium rear canopy for my Navara is close to finished.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/8/17)

Another keen angler here, and gardener, would never have thought I would get into gardening, but got introduced to growing exotic plants and it grew from there.(No pun intended) Both of those hobbies suck up large amounts of cash, especially the fishing, makes me appreciate the brewing hobby more. All 3 require a huge amount of reading so I suppose I could add reading as a hobby too.


----------



## Grott (20/8/17)

As I don't have a boat, gave up jetty fishing years ago. If the good woman would carry the esky I might still be doing it. Love gardening results particularly with herbs and chilli varieties.


----------



## knot_gillty (20/8/17)

Grott said:


> If the good woman would carry the esky I might still be doing it.



Get a trolley mate, very handy if you can't be buggered carrying an esky. Especially on a jetty!! Esky, tackle box, couple of chairs etc. no need to give it up.


----------



## Grott (20/8/17)

Mmmmmmm, wonder if she would cart me out there on a trolley. Seriously though, trolley has some merit in it, will give some thought there.


----------



## knot_gillty (20/8/17)

Grott said:


> Mmmmmmm, wonder if she would cart me out there on a trolley. Seriously though, trolley has some merit in it, will give some thought there.



Electric buggy??... hahaha. Wonder if the fuzz will look kindly upon a bloke with a beer or two under his belt rolling on one of those?.. I hate to see anyone give up on fishing.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (20/8/17)

That's the go. Enjoy a bit of fishing too when I get a chance, mainly off the beach nowadays if the weather is good.

Saw a video recently where some blokes used a drone to drop the bait out deep - looked interesting.... Could be expensive if it goes wrong.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/8/17)

I like making short videos and putting music to them. 

Made a few, mountain bike riding with one of my dogs, boating and snorkelling are about it so far. It's very time consuming and I've got a few unfinished projects in the works and some ideas for things I'd like to do down the track.

I'm very much an untrained rank amateur, but I like experimenting with editing techniques and different effects. 

Here's one of them.


----------



## Camo6 (20/8/17)

Surf fishing is also my go to now when it comes to wetting a line. Mainly due to the fact that most of our holidays are in the van and along the coast somewhere where the kids can be entertained and I can still get out there and catch something. Towing the van restricts us from using a boat although, after a recent trip estuary fishing, I'm now looking around for a decent car-topper that will allow us to get the kids out on some quiet water to fish, explore etc.


----------



## Mardoo (20/8/17)

Time on an estuary is time well spent, ay?


----------



## Brewnicorn (21/8/17)

knot_gillty said:


> *thread revival!!



What do you do with your spare time though...? ;-)

Good form mate. Great read.


----------



## captain crumpet (21/8/17)

Use to go fishing until we realised that it was becoming all about drinking, so we cut out the fishing and just drink instead.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/8/17)

Camo6 said:


> Surf fishing is also my go to now when it comes to wetting a line. Mainly due to the fact that most of our holidays are in the van and along the coast somewhere where the kids can be entertained and I can still get out there and catch something. Towing the van restricts us from using a boat although, after a recent trip estuary fishing, I'm now looking around for a decent car-topper that will allow us to get the kids out on some quiet water to fish, explore etc.



My old man just picked up one of those 'porta boats' second hand - he's happy with it so far. Doesn't need a trailer or anything, small engine works fine.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> That's the go. Enjoy a bit of fishing too when I get a chance, mainly off the beach nowadays if the weather is good.
> 
> Saw a video recently where some blokes used a drone to drop the bait out deep - looked interesting.... Could be expensive if it goes wrong.


I saw a guy surf fishing and he had a pneumatic valve with a plastic barrel on it, loaded his terminal tackle into the barrel pumped the pneumatic valve full of air with a foot pump then took aim, opened the valve and away it all went. I like the drone idea though.


----------



## Yuz (23/8/17)

Kayaking, fishing, vaping (DIY juice lab lol)


----------



## Pnutapper (23/8/17)

Grott said:


> Mmmmmmm, wonder if she would cart me out there on a trolley. Seriously though, trolley has some merit in it, will give some thought there.


http://www.boganandproud.com/motorised_esky?product_id=98


----------



## Hangover68 (23/8/17)

Knot_gillty has similar past times to me, i love my camping and 4wding and also have an FC sedan , 74 Kombi and Triumph T595 Daytona.
Also a bow man and have a Hoyt Easton compound bow that i have had for years, not much into hunting as i dont have the opportunity since we sold our family farm. 
If camping solo or with the boys i take my double swag or if the family comes we have an offroad camper trailer.
I also have a 16ft Canadian style canoe.


----------



## wynnum1 (23/8/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I saw a guy surf fishing and he had a pneumatic valve with a plastic barrel on it, loaded his terminal tackle into the barrel pumped the pneumatic valve full of air with a foot pump then took aim, opened the valve and away it all went. I like the drone idea though.


That sounds a bit illegal .


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/8/17)

I like a bit illegal, gets the adrenaline pumping.


----------



## Camo6 (23/8/17)

Would a pneumatic launcher be illegal? I understand the old lemon launcher might be but can't see why one relying on air pressure would be. Then again, you need a licence for an air rifle or paintball gun.
I bought a slingshot a while back from two mutual gunshops. One sold the handle, the other sold the sling, they both called them 'bait launchers.'
The agility to cast 100m is awesome but most of the time the gutter is within 20m of your rod holder.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/8/17)

I think wynnum may have been referring to the drone. I can't see them being legal for much longer.


----------



## Dave70 (23/8/17)

Camo6 said:


> Would a pneumatic launcher be illegal? I understand the old lemon launcher might be but can't see why one relying on air pressure would be. Then again, you need a licence for an air rifle or paintball gun.
> I bought a slingshot a while back from two mutual gunshops. One sold the handle, the other sold the sling, they both called them 'bait launchers.'
> The agility to cast 100m is awesome but most of the time the gutter is within 20m of your rod holder.



Exactly what an old bloke (you know the ones, Terry toweling hat, faded stubbies, Alvey side cast) told me on a beach down near Tathra as I was near dislocating my shoulder trying to cast to the horizon. 
No need to cast to Billy O, he said - whatever that is - The fish are at your feet. His bucket of whiting vs my bucket of **** all convinced me to loose the 5 kg of sinkers and fish close in and light. 
Went back to the van with four fish that morning. Win.


----------



## Droopy Brew (23/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> That sounds a bit illegal .


You do realise they aren't actually shooting the fish with it?


----------



## Lionman (23/8/17)

I dabble in a bit of photography and 3d printing.

Seems to be more about beer these days though. Mmmmmm Beer.

Learning how to use meshmixer at the moment to remix 3d printed beer tap handles. I've printed a few off thingiverse but want some custom ones.

Went on a fishing trip with some mates a couple of months ago down at Broke inlet. plenty of fish and abalone, was a lot of fun.


----------



## S.E (23/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> That sounds a bit illegal .



That’s what I was thinking.

I knew a guy who had a similar toy when I lived in Hong Kong only he fired potatoes out of it. He took it to a Chinese New Year party so folk could amuse themselves shooting from the roof terrace at fishing boats moored in the harbour below.

After a while a solicitor who was at the party advised against doing that so someone set up a plastic pail perched on a plastic garden chair as a target. The spud went straight through the bucket and the back of the chair.


----------



## Camo6 (23/8/17)

Used to use one of these for seating beads in low profile tyres. Didn't need a licence for it, just common sense. Unlike this clown.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/8/17)

One of my old bosses had a spud gun... first day on the job took me out to fire a few spuds down the laneway. . That job did not last long.
Wednesday arvos at current job a couple of us head down the breakwall for a fish and we take a few beers. Not many fish caught but it's a good arvo out. Saw a nice big sea turtle last trip. Edit: come to think of it last trip was about 4 months ago.. how time flies. Must go again soon.


----------



## manticle (23/8/17)

Camo6 said:


> Used to use one of these for seating beads in low profile tyres. Didn't need a licence for it, just common sense. Unlike this clown.



Heard a wonderful story about an hilarious prank (few years back doing my whitecard wank/training).

Scene - funny tradies, apprentice, air compressor. Since some old school tradie pranksters (happens in military, boarding schools, etc as well) have hilarious, ungay, non- pederastic obsessions with apprentice's orifice and nether regions, imagine the laughter and hilarity ensuing from the insertion of an air blow gun in one of those orifices.

My word, what fun.


----------



## S.E (23/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> One of my old bosses had a spud gun... first day on the job took me out to fire a few spuds down the laneway. . That job did not last long.
> Wednesday arvos at current job a couple of us head down the breakwall for a fish and we take a few beers. Not many fish caught but it's a good arvo out. Saw a nice big sea turtle last trip. Edit: come to think of it last trip was about 4 months ago.. how time flies. Must go again soon.



I had spud guns when I was a kid. You could buy them in toy shops and were surprisingly powerful for toys, would leave a red mark on my brother when I shot him.

One model was air powered like an air pistol but the best used caps and you could improve them with red match heads under the cap.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/8/17)

These ones were made of PVC with an expansion chamber at one end which was filled with gas from an aerosol can. A spark plug tapped in to ignite it (connect to a battery) and Boom! Bloody dangerous...
Those blokes were clever (a bit too clever) as they paid the lads absolute minimum to do the work whilst they fckd about in the shed with toys... went through staff pretty quick.


----------



## Camo6 (23/8/17)

manticle said:


> Heard a wonderful story about an hilarious prank (few years back doing my whitecard wank/training).
> 
> Scene - funny tradies, apprentice, air compressor. Since some old school tradie pranksters (happens in military, boarding schools, etc as well) have hilarious, ungay, non- pederastic obsessions with apprentice's orifice and nether regions, imagine the laughter and hilarity ensuing from the insertion of an air blow gun in one of those orifices.
> 
> My word, what fun.



My old auto prac teacher in high school told us on the first day he had us about a similar instance in his class. Air blower in the ass, air into the bloodstream, effectively a vapour lock to the heart, excruciating death. These were just high school students mind you. But, I bet we're all thinking that they probably turned out to be tradies. Bloody tradies.


----------



## Camo6 (23/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> These ones were made of PVC with an expansion chamber at one end which was filled with gas from an aerosol can. A spark plug tapped in to ignite it (connect to a battery) and Boom! Bloody dangerous...
> Those blokes were clever (a bit too clever) as they paid the lads absolute minimum to do the work whilst they fckd about in the shed with toys... went through staff pretty quick.




A can of butane, some pvc pipe and a piezo igniter off the BBQ was all you'd need to launch an orange halfway across the suburb.


----------



## S.E (23/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> These ones were made of PVC with an expansion chamber at one end which was filled with gas from an aerosol can. A spark plug tapped in to ignite it (connect to a battery) and Boom! Bloody dangerous...
> Those blokes were clever (a bit too clever) as they paid the lads absolute minimum to do the work whilst they fckd about in the shed with toys... went through staff pretty quick.



The HK spud cannon was about the same but had a BBQ ignition to ignite the aerosol. 

It was bloody loud and could only be used for extended periods over Chinese new Year as it would blend in with the fire crackers and fireworks. Fireworks were also illegal but the local police turned a blind eye to those and shut up shop at the time.


----------



## manticle (23/8/17)

Camo6 said:


> . Bloody tradies.



Or lieutenant colonel


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/8/17)

Camo6 said:


> A can of butane, some pvc pipe and a piezo igniter off the BBQ was all you'd need to launch an orange halfway across the suburb.



Many years ago, we made one of these on a job site and it was a farking weapon. 

We didn't use oranges though, we used billiard balls. (Kids, don't ever try this. Ever!)

The thing would shoot billiard balls waaay out into the neighbouring cow paddock, we stepped it out one day and it was nearly half a kilometre.

One time we propped a piece of 18mm compressed fibre cement sheet up against a couple of star pickets and fired a billiard ball at it. Compressed fibro is about the hardest building material there is, with the exceptions being steel and concrete.

It blew a hole clean through it and we heard the billiard ball hit the trees a couple of hundred metres away at the same time we saw the hole appear in the compressed.

We stopped using it shortly after.


----------



## S.E (23/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> It blew a hole clean through it and we heard the billiard ball hit the trees a couple of hundred metres away at the same time we saw the hole appear in the compressed.



While we are on the subject of ballistics have any of you guys tried dripping candle wax into a shot gun cartridge to make a solid shot? Most impressive, can cut down a small tree at 100 metres.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (24/8/17)

Nope, also sounds bloody dangerous!

Haven't been shooting in a couple decades. From memory some of the guys used to semi ring-bark the plastic bit of the shotty shell in an attempt to get the whole slug to come out whole instead of individual pellets - I can't recall if it worked very well.


----------



## S.E (24/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Nope, also sounds bloody dangerous!
> 
> Haven't been shooting in a couple decades. From memory some of the guys used to semi ring-bark the plastic bit of the shotty shell in an attempt to get the whole slug to come out whole instead of individual pellets - I can't recall if it worked very well.



I knew a Sicilian guy who told me that’s what he used to do in Sicily. He put three cuts around the base of the cartridge so the whole thing left the barrel keeping the shot pattern together to improve range. I think he used an un choked barrel though. Candle wax would be dangerous enough in a choked gun but a whole cartridge?


----------



## Dave70 (24/8/17)

S.E said:


> While we are on the subject of ballistics have any of you guys tried dripping candle wax into a shot gun cartridge to make a solid shot? Most impressive, can cut down a small tree at 100 metres.



What about razors, spark plugs, .22 bullets, batteries ect. Probably best not load granddads antique heirloom side by side for this.
Believe it or not, this guy's a vet. Dam solid channel also.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (24/8/17)

I would not like to clean and dress, let alone eat a rabbit struck by that!


----------



## wynnum1 (24/8/17)

*Young farmer left with brain injury after shotgun explodes in his face*


----------



## klangers (24/8/17)

If you want the authority on crazy slugs, this guy's your man.


----------



## wynnum1 (24/8/17)

If your in the United States can legally buy tannerite to put on targets and when you shot at the target and hit it explodes the target has to be far away and you put on the surface so some bright spark decided to put in a mower and film him shooting the mower getting shot so what could go wrong.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (24/8/17)

S.E said:


> I knew a Sicilian guy who told me that’s what he used to do in Sicily. He put three cuts around the base of the cartridge so the whole thing left the barrel keeping the shot pattern together to improve range. I think he used an un choked barrel though. Candle wax would be dangerous enough in a choked gun but a whole cartridge?



Yep sounds like a similar thing. My mates were Finnish - they were into their hunting and mucking around in the bush etc. (all forests and lakes and stuff over there), bunch of mad asses.


----------



## Mardoo (20/10/17)

I've been an amateur mycologist for years. Edible mushrooms? Yeah OK. Hallucinogenic? Been there, done that (maybe more than once  ) But finding a rare and unusual one? Holy christ I get all wound up. Australia has one of the coolest mushrooms in the world, so cool that describing it cannot do it justice. When you break its skin it, like, unfolds this 15-20cm diameter soccer-ball-shaped thing constructed from an octahedral grid that then release its spores. Weirdest shit I've ever seen, hands down.

Now I've joined a mushroom growing page on Facebook, and great goddamn these people are serious! I suppose brewing involves lots of learning and gear and space, but man, this feels next level. So. Effin'. Complex!!!! That may be because I'm looking up from the bottom step though. Brewing never seemed that much of a leap to me, but this does.


----------



## Grott (20/10/17)

Bit of “magic” in some of them mushrooms, Mardoo.


----------



## malt junkie (20/10/17)

Grott said:


> Bit of “magic” in some of them mushrooms, Mardoo.


We all can't afford to drink RIS every night.....


----------



## MartinOC (20/10/17)

Grott said:


> Bit of “magic” in some of them mushrooms, Mardoo.


FYI, Mardoo has attended my place in Kinglake (Vic) a number of times & has always been impressed at the range of mycology in the bush. He wanders around, takes photographs & muses about how his daughter would like to see THIS one.

I don't think there's anything psychoactive in his motivation....


----------



## malt junkie (20/10/17)

As far as other hobbies, does eating chocolate count? I'm as skinny as a rake so I figure why not!Good rich dark chocolate goes well with a strong stout too.


----------



## Mardoo (20/10/17)

Grott said:


> Bit of “magic” in some of them mushrooms, Mardoo.


Many of them yes, and in different countries, completely different species, both according to classification and morphology. In Bali, there's one that grows very similarly to enoki/straw mushrooms. Hell of a trip from that one. Worldwide, most of them look similar to what you call gold caps here. In NZ there's said to be one that looks kind of brain-like and has a jelly inside that will send you into the worst psychological spaces you can imagine.

However, Martin is right. The psychedelics largely wore out their welcome for me a number of years ago. Not out of negativity, but more rather recognising their nature and finding it quite same-ey. I'm just fascinated by fungi in general. Slime moulds, polypores, typical mushrooms, you name it. Australia has an incredible selection of bird's nest fungi, types which I've wanted to see for a very long time but never did 'til I moved to the hills here. I get excited by literally every mushroom I bother to stop and look at, which is most of the ones I see. Bog standard ones? Just as excited.

By the way Martin, my daughter loved the photos of that lovely colony of orange jelly fungi on that log at your place. Just spectacular fungi! I found a great colony this year in Dandenong National Park, and a brilliant polypore colony as well!


----------



## good4whatAlesU (20/10/17)

I've heard of those expanding fungal soccer ball things, a farmer was telling me about them once - but I've never laid eyes on any in the wilds.
I did once find a strange puffball and a colleague of mine had it sent to CSIRO, ending up in a range extension (we found it where it was not supposed to be...).


----------



## Judanero (20/10/17)

Mardoo said:


> I've been an amateur mycologist for years. Edible mushrooms? Yeah OK. Hallucinogenic? Been there, done that (maybe more than once  ) But finding a rare and unusual one? Holy christ I get all wound up. Australia has one of the coolest mushrooms in the world, so cool that describing it cannot do it justice. When you break its skin it, like, unfolds this 15-20cm diameter soccer-ball-shaped thing constructed from an octahedral grid that then release its spores. Weirdest shit I've ever seen, hands down.
> 
> Now I've joined a mushroom growing page on Facebook, and great goddamn these people are serious! I suppose brewing involves lots of learning and gear and space, but man, this feels next level. So. Effin'. Complex!!!! That may be because I'm looking up from the bottom step though. Brewing never seemed that much of a leap to me, but this does.



Before the kids came along I had a lot more time to pursue mycology, it is a great hobby! - I am planning on culturing some oysters and letting the boys be part of the process (at least the fruiting part). Practising sterile technique is next to impossible at the moment unless it's late at night, I've still kept my hepa and home made flow hood though for when I can get back into it, but the pressure cooker, ball mason jars, and agar/ petri dishes are all handy for yeast work so they still get used a fair bit. 

A while ago there was a promo sort of thing where if you send an email to DPI (I think it was, few years ago now) and they sent me a free fungi identification book for the Hunter and greater Hunter region, pretty handy for when we go bush walking but I still wouldn't be game to forage for edibles though.


----------



## Mardoo (20/10/17)

I was fortunate to have a girlfriend whose family has collected mushrooms in a certain region for three generations. I learned all the edible types of the area and also identification techniques. I finally decided the only technique I would trust in non-familiar mushrooms was microscopic spore identification. I’ve never found a field microscope that floated my boat, AND that I could afford. 

We did a journey for 6 days through the mountains of New Mexico, all 4WD tracks mushroom hunting, processing, and drying as we went. We ended up with about 25 kilos of golden chanterelles, and 25 kilos of dried Boletus Edulus (porcini). We gave some to friends, and kept the rest for ourselves. Chanterelle lasagna is the absolute bomb. Now I want to try the wine!

Interestingly the chill autumn nights with a freeze changed the boletes’ drying and gave a deep musky flavour that was entirely pleasant. The ones from the tail end of the trip we processed and dried at home, in the sun, came out completely different. Still good, but the other ones were superb.It was an amazing difference.


----------



## stanko (21/10/17)

Wet Shaver , Straight razor Collector.


----------



## droid (21/10/17)

@ 46 yrs I've started skateboarding!

We (9yo Boy, 7yo Girl and I) have been scootering for a while now and skateboarding was something I would have liked to have done more as a kid. I bought a Rob Roskop retro-re-issue with rail sliders and found an old-school guy who makes up nose guards and rear scrape plates, so I fitted those to do manuals (what I call a wheelie)

During this past year when we've gone to a skate-park we've typically got there early so it's all ours but as kids come along they rock up with big smiles and ask what tricks I can do and if they can try my scooter. Kids don't have any issues with a Dad being there having a go, they talk to you like you're just another kid, and quite a few have said they wish their Dad would go with them...so that's food for thought for you Dads out there when it comes to considering what you will and wont do with your kids, they want you to hang out with them - maybe when my kids are older that will change but soak it up while they want us around I say.

The skateboard is more for cruising down to the local shop with the kids or into one of the new estates nearby where the roads are smooth and empty.

...and the feeling of carving down a road or in a bowl is exactly the same as it was 35 years ago, it's just the bones that might not feel the same after a spill...the helmet, knee and elbow pads have already earned their keep


----------



## JB (21/10/17)

droid said:


> @ 46 yrs I've started skateboarding!



Awesome Droid! If you're ever in the Gully you'll have to come & bomb some hills with Micbrew & I


----------



## droid (21/10/17)

JB said:


> Awesome Droid! If you're ever in the Gully you'll have to come & bomb some hills with Micbrew & I



haha - skaters are everywhere!

what boards do you guys use?


----------



## koshari (21/10/17)

JB said:


> Awesome Droid! If you're ever in the Gully you'll have to come & bomb some hills with Micbrew & I


make sure you ratchet those trucks up nice and tight skating up that way, death wobbles going down a hill are not nice.


----------



## droid (21/10/17)

koshari said:


> make sure you ratchet those trucks up nice and tight skating up that way, death wobbles going down a hill are not nice.



I noticed that yesterday when we were swapping boards and I was tightening the trucks for me and loosening for the kids, the loose was good for carving but much more unstable - would I be correct in thinking that the more flexible set-up saps speed too?

the roskopp has very noisy/squeaky bushes too - what's the go with that?


----------



## Aus.Morgo (21/10/17)

Guess I have a few but some are not very regular. The main ones would be target shooting, photography, knives and scuba diving.


----------



## SnailAle (22/10/17)

I know we're a very delicate society these days that's easily offended so I've tried to keep things as tasteful as possible but for me when I'm not brewing I'm doing one of three things:

Taking photos of game





Hunting game





Or eating game


----------



## JB (22/10/17)

droid said:


> haha - skaters are everywhere! What boards do you guys use?



Mainly Sector 9 longboards, but have a couple of others including a Freebord -  - which scares the shit outta me, but I'll invest some time & skin into this summer


----------



## indica86 (22/10/17)

SnailAle said:


> Or eating game




******* YUM


----------



## droid (22/10/17)

JB said:


> Mainly Sector 9 longboards, but have a couple of others including a Freebord -  - which scares the shit outta me, but I'll invest some time & skin into this summer



That's nuts!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/17)

When it comes to hunting feral game then I am 100% behind it and the shooting/hunting of any introduced animal 

And there should be more of it as its one on the only ways we can control them. And we should be allowed to hunt feral animals in our National Parks

When it comes to hunting native animals...NO....definitely not.......except kangaroos in certain circumstances. And then only for eating ( Its the best red meat you can get so we should be eating more of it )


----------



## manticle (22/10/17)

And wallaby.
And emu.
And crocodile
And possum


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/17)

manticle said:


> And wallaby.
> And emu.
> And crocodile
> And possum




...well....there all good eat'in and go well with beer


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/10/17)

The indigenous Aussies weren't too squeamish about it....

Under natural circumstances, kangaroo numbers are kept under control by climatic conditions. But us white fellas went and built dams, bores etc. all over the place... and grew grass where there used to be trees. Hence there are more Kangas, and less other things..


----------



## manticle (22/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> ...well....there all good eat'in and go well with beer


Indeed they are and indeed they do.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> The indigenous Aussies weren't too squeamish about it....
> 
> Under natural circumstances, kangaroo numbers are kept under control by climatic conditions. But us white fellas went and built dams, bores etc. all over the place... and grew grass where there used to be trees. Hence there are more Kangas, and less other things..



Its got me stumped why we, as a population, dont eat a lot more kangaroo considering its sustainable and very healthy.


.... now... back to hobbies


My other hobby is renovating houses...on No 3 now...


----------



## Gelding (22/10/17)

I refuse to eat my national animals.....


----------



## manticle (22/10/17)

Imported meat only for you, ey?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/17)

Gelding said:


> I refuse to eat my national animals.....



Why...?


----------



## Bridges (22/10/17)

Not enjoyed croc when I've had it, but camel is possibly one of the worst I've tried. Roo, wallaby, emu. All good... Kangaroo should definitely be on the menu more. Less destructive of habitat than many other forms of protein on our menu's and a very healthy and delicious feed.


----------



## manticle (22/10/17)

Camel? Camel is superb if done well. Seared rare with mango salsa brings back great memories.


----------



## Gelding (22/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Why...?



Would you eat dog meat ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/17)

Gelding said:


> Would you eat dog meat ?



What do you mean by dog meat.. ?

I know people who feed dogs beef .....do you still eat beef ?


----------



## Gelding (22/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> What do you mean by dog meat.. ?
> 
> I know people who feed dogs beef .....do you still eat beef ?




what (some of) the chinese and koreans eat without a care....


----------



## Grott (22/10/17)

The way Chinese are taking over everything here, dog meat not to far off.


----------



## Gelding (22/10/17)

the point is, is it right or wrong to eat animals.

if yes, which animals are right and which are wrong.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/17)

Gelding said:


> the point is, is it right or wrong to eat animals.
> 
> if yes, which animals are right and which are wrong.



Good to know your a vego then


----------



## Gelding (22/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good to know your a vego then



justify what animals you eat anyway you like Stu. there is no why.

Some people just dont see that anything has to die so they can eat it.


----------



## Grott (22/10/17)

What about animals that eat other animals? (Other than the human animal)


----------



## Gelding (22/10/17)

do they have a choice like you do ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/17)

What if an animal eats a human. Thats a fair trade


----------



## Gelding (22/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> What if an animal eats a human. Thats a fair trade



And when it happens ?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/10/17)

Humans brains wouldn't have evolved without the protein from eating animals.

That's not to say we won't evolve further... aren't evolving right now.

Population dynamics (ecology) says we are about to crash, breeding all sorts of flaws into our genetics with modern medicine. But, we may survive.. time will tell.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/17)

Gelding said:


> And when it happens ?



Everyone gets on with whatever they where doing.... or go on a " lets kill all those animals" thing.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/10/17)

Crocs eat humans fairly regularly.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its got me stumped why we, as a population, dont eat a lot more kangaroo considering its sustainable and very healthy.
> 
> 
> .... now... back to hobbies
> ...


Three houses, we will make a capitalist out of you yet.

My other hobbies are gardening introduced to that in a rather nefarious way, growing the more exotic plants, what made me inquisitive is the why and how a plant could turn into a hermaphrodite. Never looked back since then, the others are fishing and fossil hunting with my daughters.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Three houses, we will make a capitalist out of you yet.



I only reason for doing it was the fact that the houses where cheap and I couldnt afford a 15 bedroom McMansion ( or wanted one )


----------



## indica86 (22/10/17)

Gelding said:


> Some people just dont see that anything has to die so they can eat it.



Something always dies when food is produced. Always. The farm land was cleared, the worm had a shovel through it blah blah blah.
The free range organic pig I eat would not have lived if it was not farmed.

Hobbies. I make smallgoods.
have a batch of Mettwurst in the smoker now.
Smells amazing.


----------



## Gelding (22/10/17)

[QUOTE="
Hobbies. I make smallgoods.
[/QUOTE]

Aside from beer, I make chutney, chilli sambal, pesto, fermented salsa, biltong, dogs and humans.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/10/17)

Hobbies - I do a little running. Once upon time I ran competitively, but now just for health and fun. One can drink a few beers more guilt free with a little exercise. Not sure how long the body will let me run distance (years of sport takes it's toll), but after running I'll probably swim instead.


----------



## Gelding (22/10/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Humans brains wouldn't have evolved without the protein from eating animals.
> 
> That's not to say we won't evolve further... aren't evolving right now.
> 
> Population dynamics (ecology) says we are about to crash, breeding all sorts of flaws into our genetics with modern medicine. But, we may survive.. time will tell.



this is an excellent point. we'd no doubt be a stronger species today if it were not for the removal of natural selection agents which is what medicine does.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/10/17)

Gelding said:


> this is an excellent point. we'd no doubt be a stronger species today if it were not for the removal of natural selection agents which is what medicine does.


Or.. we'd have been wiped out. It cut both ways.


----------



## manticle (22/10/17)

Gelding said:


> the point is, is it right or wrong to eat animals.
> 
> if yes, which animals are right and which are wrong.



Neither right nor wrong.
As a conscious being, you make a decision one way or another. Personally I have no issue with the concept of eating any type of meat but context means a lot. I wouldn't eat ortolan or foie gras. Dogs I have an affinity with, having grown up with them, cats I've had as pets as an adult. Doesn't mean I object to someone else, in cultural or other context consuming them (just not my cats).
Just watched soldier ants eat a mantis that ate a soldier ant.

Enough of that. Back to my Soylent.


----------



## SnailAle (22/10/17)

I think everyone is entitled to their opinion if you don't want to eat meat that's fine. What I don't go for is that people that think because they don't like it that no one should (no fingers pointed here).

If there's one rule in nature that will never change it's that the price for life always has been and always will be death. 
You don't have to eat animals to be a part of that cycle and closing your eyes to the fact doesnt separate you from it. The amount of animals that get killed to produce crops far exceeds the number you would eat yourself. 

I mean shit, we produce malt grain on the old man's farm that can be turned into the grain we all make beer from and the amount of pest control that goes into that would knock ya socks off!

The way I look at it as that we've evolved eating meat, my family has hunted every generation they've been in aus. My relatives back in Ireland always have been and are still hunters to this day. You could argue that's 200,000 years of unbroken tradition and culture. Why should I stop now? The connection and respect hunters have for the animals they hunt should be something revered not criticised. 

Anyway for what it's worth to me nothing much beats home brewed beer, home grown veggies and wild game meat [emoji106]


----------



## Grott (22/10/17)

As long as the Solent is green, then all’s ok.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/10/17)

Just because a group of people has always done something, doesn't necessarily mean it should continue.

Cannibalism for example (some tribes). Okay extreme example, but nonetheless...

Everyone makes a conscious decision as to what they do and don't do. We have more choice today than ever before.


----------



## Batz (22/10/17)

Something my wife and I enjoy anyway.


----------



## GregMeady (22/10/17)

In any culture anywhere in the world, it is very hard to stray from the idea of what has been successful, and that is eating meat. We think of a species that is prevalent in your area, but since domestication of a few types of animals, the field has been narrowed down to a few.

Say for instance you live on an island with two tribes and the only food is coconuts, being very bored with coconuts you decide the branch out and eat the other tribe, then you discover spit roast human with coconut, very tasty for someone that has only ever eaten coconuts.

My point is, the human diet is dictated by your surroundings & availability at the time. When a culture has 'plenty' & is able to choose their diet, people might decide to go vegan as a choice. But...but in a situation where that was not possible, they would eat meat or die.


----------



## sp0rk (22/10/17)

Gelding said:


> Would you eat dog meat ?


Yes
I work with horses, but I'd like to try horse meat...


----------



## Dave70 (23/10/17)

Gelding said:


> the point is, is it right or wrong to eat animals.
> 
> if yes, which animals are right and which are wrong.



ONLY the ones who cant read.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/10/17)

They say horse meat is actually pretty good


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/10/17)

In the UK they are culling the Dartmoor ponies and eating them. Don't think its a hobby though.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/life/horses-courses-dartmoor-eating-ponies/


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/10/17)

Back in the 1840's the GGrandad built a horse drawn tramway (Zeal Tor) in Dartmoor to cart peat down to a charcoal/naptha works. Don't think they ate the horses then. 

Charcoal/naptha factory is still there (or at least the old stone building, Shipley Bridge car park) - business went bust after a decade or so ... not an efficient way to make fuel. They turned the building into a clay-china works.


----------



## Grott (23/10/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Don't think they ate the horses then.



I think they did when the horse was stuffed. Parts for glue, parts for consumption.


----------



## Matplat (23/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> They say horse meat is actually pretty good



I agree with 'them'. In france they have entire butchers dedicated to horse meat La Boucherie 'Chevaline'.

Pretty similar to beef.


----------



## Mardoo (23/10/17)

Yep. Horse is delicious. Dog isn’t bad either. In all likelihood I’ve eaten cat, but didn’t find out til years later so I can’t really say how it was.


----------



## Dave70 (23/10/17)

One of my hobbies is watching lifestyle programs, in this case it was a segment from Adam Liaw's 'Hidden Japan' series and posting links to recipes from the episode. 
In this case, it was horse rump, sous vide style. Mmmm..taboo-ish....

http://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipes/horse-rump-tataki


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/10/17)

We have abattoir's here which slaughter the Brumbies and are then exported to Europe for human consumption.
I believe they ate horse meat in the UK in the 1st World War, but prior to that when a horse or ponies working day's were over it was off to the Knackers yard where they were processed for pet meat, livestock feed, leather and glue.
I would bet there is still the odd human consumed in Borneo, when I was there there was an article in a newspaper where a guy was charged with cannibalism, his excuse was that he had died and he was his friend, so he wouldn't have minded, and he only one leg.
And up in the wilds of Derbyshire......


----------



## SnailAle (23/10/17)

Pretty sure we still have a horse processing abattoir in SA don't we? Meat gets sent overseas though.


----------



## wynnum1 (23/10/17)

According to the Australian Horse Welfare & Rescue News Blog, there are two abattoirs in Australia that prepare horsemeat for human consumption, with a combined kill rate of about 8400 horses a year. The meat is exported to Italy and France and other countries in Europe, as well as throughout Asia. The Italians make sfilacci di cavallo, a cured horsemeat, the Dutch eat it smoked and the Japanese like to eat it raw – horse sashimi.


----------



## SnailAle (23/10/17)

wynnum1 said:


> According to the Australian Horse Welfare & Rescue News Blog, there are two abattoirs in Australia that prepare horsemeat for human consumption, with a combined kill rate of about 8400 horses a year. The meat is exported to Italy and France and other countries in Europe, as well as throughout Asia. The Italians make sfilacci di cavallo, a cured horsemeat, the Dutch eat it smoked and the Japanese like to eat it raw – horse sashimi.


I generally steer clear of animal rights groups as their figures are either incomplete at best, or completely fabricated at worst. Ladt time i checked there was actually a group around against the extinction of kangaroos.

Still far be it from me to judge someone else on what they call food, be it a non meat diet or an animal that we don't generally view as food here. To a Hindu eating a cow is taboo or pig to a jew and I won't give them up.

I saw horse done in Japan on tv once and it looked pretty damned good! Plus one for the cooking shows (not the competition ones). I've learnt some good eats from the cooking channel.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/10/17)

Thank God* this thread has not derailed



*..or whatever deity suits you


----------



## Lionman (23/10/17)

Horses for 5 courses.


----------



## goomboogo (23/10/17)

Mardoo said:


> Dog isn’t bad either.



Imagine how tough and chewy this sucker would be.


----------



## Schikitar (23/10/17)

Hmmmmm, I also dabble in PC/console gaming as well as drumming, running and cooking.. did I mention beer? Yes, beer.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (23/10/17)

Remote control cars. My second born son and I love to bash the rc cars. We've got 2, an Arrma typhon and a Arrma Kraton. Running these bad boys around is a bit of a hoot especially when we go away at easter and there's about 7 or 8 cars running around the BMX track. They can travel up to 100km an hour with the right gearing and battery. We just run them about the 60k mark and that is more than fast enough.


----------



## SnailAle (23/10/17)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Remote control cars. My second born son and I love to bash the rc cars. We've got 2, an Arrma typhon and a Arrma Kraton. Running these bad boys around is a bit of a hoot especially when we go away at easter and there's about 7 or 8 cars running around the BMX track. They can travel up to 100km an hour with the right gearing and battery. We just run them about the 60k mark and that is more than fast enough.



100km an hour? Bloody hell!


----------



## Aus.Morgo (23/10/17)

Can't imagine there would be much left of an RC car if it hit a hard barrier at 100kph  I have a hard enough time with trees with my drone at 60kph.


----------



## manticle (23/10/17)

My other hobby is throwing rocks at drones.

And jet skis


----------



## Aus.Morgo (23/10/17)

You must be that little guy I kept buzzing the other day, gotta practice on your throw


----------



## droid (23/10/17)

Jet SKi's are only good if you're riding them, FPITA if you're having a nap in a hammock


----------



## Judanero (23/10/17)

I seem to share a few same hobbies as some other members, I usually have a few on the go at any given time and work on wherever my motivation is at the time.

-Roasting coffee (built a convection oven type roaster, and currently have five coffee plants, one that has beans to harvest this year but to be honest they will produce nowhere near enough to supply our households coffee habit)

-Building a bass guitar (1st build is a couple kit bits- three piece alder p-bass body and a Canadian maple j-bass neck with Indian rosewood fretboard. I want to get used to everything before I build one from scratch. I will put a Tasmanian Eucalypt burl drop top on the body,I have Dimarzio split 127 pups, Wilkinson tuners, and a Babicz bridge). 
I will likely build one more bass but from scratch, and then maybe a couple guitars.. So am starting to amass some luthier tools!

-Drawing/ painting (graphites/ charcoals/ acrylics/ oils)
-Building a smoker at the moment (old oven with a keg on top, planning on electric)
-Refurbish/ customising a couple Technics 1200 turntables


----------



## eldertaco (23/10/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> They say horse meat is actually pretty good


I had horse in Japan. It was served to us sashimi style on a plate but the idea was you could put it in a boiling broth at the table for however long you wanted.

I dunno it wasn't that different to steak to be honest, although obviously nothing like a proper Wagyu steak from Matsusaka/Kobe.

edit: Matsusaka not Matsushita


----------



## Dae Tripper (23/10/17)

Mad keen fisher, brewer, and other things not for posting on the Internet. Caught this Kingfish just the other week.


----------



## manticle (23/10/17)

Dae Tripper said:


> other things not for posting on the Internet.



Meth lab?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/10/17)

Past recordings of some hobbies I threw up on youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/user/RAWSET/videos
Not updated because i cant be farked to hours of youtubing on top of the evolved commitment of hobbies etc. I am a six stringer guitarist out of practice but made home studio compositions to most of those youtubes above, the earlier ones.
Much of these hobbies which are shared by other mad people who home brew as well I see.
All relates down to mechanics and technical's, food, gardening, music, brewing, gardening, food, eating drinking good food, music and alcoholic beverages and even non alcoholic beverages in pursuit of uniqueness and goodness.
This forum really does cover it all and more!
Including the derailments of topics can be very amusing too.


----------



## Dae Tripper (23/10/17)

manticle said:


> Meth lab?



LOL Yeast Lab is as hectic as it gets.


----------



## eldertaco (24/10/17)

One other thing I like doing is bbqing. American or otherwise, it's all good to me.

Here's some pics of the last brisket I did on the UDS.


----------



## SnailAle (24/10/17)

eldertaco said:


> One other thing I like doing is bbqing. American or otherwise, it's all good to me.
> 
> Here's some pics of the last brisket I did on the UDS.


Look at the bark on That!


----------



## eldertaco (24/10/17)

Yeah it was amazing, best I've made so far. Looks burnt but it's just bark with perfect amount of crunch.


----------



## droid (1/11/17)

ATGATT
Trying to learn Ollie's on the grass, then the very first attempt on the deck...straight up and straight down, can only imagine the same thing but on an abrasive surface at speed 

An x skater dude at work gave me a knuckle punch after telling him the story, does that mean I'm cool or something? Lol


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/8/18)

captain crumpet said:


> Use to go fishing until we realised that it was becoming all about drinking, so we cut out the fishing and just drink instead.


Do you still take the tackle?


----------



## altone (29/8/18)

I used to like racing cars and just driving and keeping mobile my 250HP Toyota MR2 0-100 in 5.2 secs.
Now I just watch the motor racing when I can.

Too old now, so I cook, grow fruit veg and herbs in my tiny yard and am planning on building a model railway 1 day.


----------



## chthon (29/8/18)

Reading, cooking, baking bread, growing vegetables, growing fruit (apples, raspberries, brambles, prunes, cherries, grapes). The last two years I made wine from my own grapes. I am also designing a microprocessor to run on an FPGA, but that has currently taken a little bit a backseat because the projects in my job became somewhat complicated, so in the evening I am a little bit too tired to be busy with that. I do yoga, a little bit of powertraining and bike to work in spring and summer to keep a bit of condition. And I like to look around for new beers on trips. Since I am living in Belgium I can choose from Holland, Germany, France and our own little country of course.


----------



## Quokka42 (29/8/18)

I don't think you will find many home brewers who aren't into Low 'n' Slow (smokers, or American Barbecue,) or at least some other kind of cooking. Our "god" back in the '70s pointed out that brewing is a kind of cooking, so this is no surprise.

I also love electronics (these days that includes micro type stuff such as PICs, Pi, 8266 and ESP stuff,) growing chillies and herbs ( plus my hops seem to have taken.)

I think home brewers as a breed are into doing stuff - especially naturally.


----------



## chthon (30/8/18)

Your post indeed contains some of the same reasons that started me.

*Naturally*: this started me growing my own tomatoes and basil. The reason was https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dioxin_affair, and at the same Antonio Carluccio's first program was broadcast on our national TV station.

*Cooking*: I cook already since I was 18, starting with breakfast, later in my military service. I also baked pastry then. Then living alone increased my range of cooking, and getting married too. So, indeed, a couple of years ago I reasoned, is brewing not a little bit like cooking? Although, after three years, one comes to the conclusion that the cooking part is still something different from real cooking. And I made parts of my brewing kit myself, which one doesn't do when cooking.

Unfortunately, I will not grow hops, we have a dog. I don't want to take the risk that he might someday get poisoned due to eating hops. Not impossible, he likes to play with and eat apples that have fallen of the trees.


----------



## SnailAle (30/9/18)

Hunting, gardening, eating what I hunt and grow in my garden, photography, writing about the aforementioned activities. Pretty much sums me up


----------



## Garagebrew (30/9/18)

I love my BBQ's. The Acorn, charcoal kettle and Pro Q Bullet. This reminds me I feel like I'm about due to make more Jerky..
Aside from this I love music mostly sticking to rock, metal and a lot of the 90's grunge stuff, currently getting my 11 month old right into the Foo Fighters.
And cars, I've always been great at spending money on these. I love my Fords but I'm just a car guy in general.


----------

